# Starting a MAC lipstick collection, but there are so many! Help?



## Jaykat (Sep 5, 2014)

Edit: Uh, did I post in the right place?

Hi! I have developed a love for Mac lipstick (uh oh), but I have no idea where to start. I know that I love reds and pinks and corals especially. Can anyone suggest a few favorites for extremely fair skin (besides Ruby Woo and Russian Red)?

Thank you!


----------



## feliciaode (Oct 13, 2014)

my favorite red in this line is La Vie en Rouge. I think it will fit your skin color nicely


----------

